# What AT or MT you giys running on your diesel trucks



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

I want to go with a 35x12.50r20 on my F350. What are you guys running on your heavy duty trucks and getting a good look, good ride and most important good mileage. They will be run on stock wheels. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Cooper SST on my last two F250s. 

Make sure your stock wheels are wide enough, if not then you will get uneven wear and short tread life. On MT's it is very important.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> Cooper SST on my last two F250s.
> 
> Make sure your stock wheels are wide enough, if not then you will get uneven wear and short tread life. On MT's it is very important.


What size did you run on your F250

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> What size did you run on your F250
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


35X12.5X20 on my last truck, on current truck 325/60R18s

here is a pic of my current truck with Cooper STT


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Toyo A/T for the last 4 sets of tires on 2 different trucks. Not rotated as often as they should be and spun some :rotfl: still got over 50k and not as loud as most. Running 35x12.50 on my F250 now with a 3" leveling kit.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

D.L. said:


> Toyo A/T for the last 4 sets of tires on 2 different trucks. Not rotated as often as they should be and spun some :rotfl: still got over 50k and not as loud as most. Running 35x12.50 on my F250 now with a 3" leveling kit.


Hey DL do you have a pic of truck with these

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I too am trying to figure out which set of a/t or m/t's to run this next go round. Currently I have the Nitto Trail Grapplers and I'm NOT got back with them. I like the tread design but wasn't crazy about the ride (seemed to roll too much) and they wore out much faster than my last set of Coopers.

Forgot to add...these are on a duramax 4wd.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> 35X12.5X20 on my last truck, on current truck 325/60R18s
> 
> here is a pic of my current truck with Cooper STT


That is a good looking ride!


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

g2outfitter said:


> Hey DL do you have a pic of truck with these
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Heres a few one with the stock wheels before I put aftermarket on


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been running the Toyo mt's for the past few years and have been extremely happy. Will go back with them again when these wear out. 12 f350 stock rims with level kit. Level kit is not needed but looks better IMO


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

325/60-20 Nitto Terra Grapplers on stock KR wheels on my f350. Have a 4" lift. On my third set and have been getting 70k +/- miles on first two sets I put on. Have about 30k on my third set. I like the way it sits but Discount won't rotate them for me anymore. New rule this last set and sold them to me but I had to take them to a wet shop to install and have Pep Boys rotate/balance them. Sux to pay but keeps tires running good. I may get them trued next time and not mess with rotating/balancing as much.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got done running a set of Cooper STT's on my Dodge 2500. I liked them but they were pretty dang loud towards the end. I am running the Toyo AT2's right now and really like them. Had Toyo's on it before the Coopers and got 50,000 out of them so I am hoping for that same mileage or better this go around. They are quite and ride very well.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

The new Toyo at2 extremes I here are really awesome and they come with a 60,000 mile warranty. I have Nitto Trail Grapplers now and hate them. They feel like I am rolling on marbles and look more than half worn with only 14,000 miles on them and rotated every 5000. They look great and thats about it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

ST.SIMONS said:


> The new Toyo at2 extremes I here are really awesome and they come with a 60,000 mile warranty. I have Nitto Trail Grapplers now and hate them. They feel like I am rolling on marbles and look more than half worn with only 14,000 miles on them and rotated every 5000. They look great and thats about it.


Something's wrong with your set up then.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

37" Toyo m/t on 2011 f250


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

ST.SIMONS said:


> The new Toyo at2 extremes I here are really awesome and they come with a 60,000 mile warranty. I have Nitto Trail Grapplers now and hate them. They feel like I am rolling on marbles and look more than half worn with only 14,000 miles on them and rotated every 5000. They look great and thats about it.


I have the same experience with the Trail Grapplers...I'm pretty sure my next set will be the Toyo AT2.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

(2008 F250)
I ran Toyo 33x12.5x20R on my stock oem wheels. Once I got aftermarket wheels with a different offset, same size I went with 35x12.5x20R. Now on my 2nd set of 35" Toyo's (w/Level Kit)

Both got about the same mileage (60k +) but I like the additional ground clearance and filled fenders better on the 35"


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey batwing were you running the toyo MT o AT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm running toyo at's on my cummins. Got about 10k on them now and they aren't showing any wear yet. Had trail grapplers before and they sucked.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Just put a set of Toyo AT 2 on my 2500 cummins. Only had them for a few days but like them so far.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Delete

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## West Bay Wader (Jul 8, 2008)

I put Toyo ATs on my KR F250 a couple of weeks ago, I like them. 35x12.5 on stock rims. I may go back and add the 2" level kit. Do not have to have but I think it improves the look.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

*BFG*

Make sure to stay away from BFG. Here is the set my truck came with when I bought it. I now run 37x13.50 Toyo MT's and love them.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I guess theres no way bf will cover the cost of the damage?


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

goodwood said:


> I guess theres no way bf will cover the cost of the damage?


No, even though they were going to release a recall on these tires and Discount Tire confirmed it was a defective tire. They did however offer me a whopping 5% off a new set.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow that ain't good. I've been running bf all terrains on my 3/4 chebby and they have been good. 62k and change on first set. Only rotated once. Had some life left but had a nail in one so pulled the plug. Got about 30k on this set. Haven't rotated yet and in good shape. I don't run them on my diesel though.


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

I run 315/75/16s Goodyear Duratracs on my F250 and they wear great. 21,000 miles on them right now with 11/32s tread left. My buddy has a documented 70,000 miles on his set of Duratracs on his F250. Granted, they are almost bald now (2/32s), but they've worn great.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

325/60R20 Hankook RF10 A/T's on stock wheels 2012 F350 w/ leveling kit.
2nd seton this truck, pulled the first set at about 50,000 and sold them so I could get a new set, they had decent rubber remaining. 5th set I have owned
and good wear and quiet but plenty of traction and reasonably priced.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

I would make sure whatever you get the load rating is sufficient. 

Running take offs I bought from a 2cooler. Unfortunately I park in a parking garage and height is an issue otherwise... I'd be on 37+


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Surprised to hear so many negatives on the Nitto Terra Grappler, just replaced a set that had 66,400 on them with another set. Rotating every 5-7k makes a huge difference in tread wear and life.


----------



## kitty cat patrol (Feb 27, 2009)

Bottom Finder said:


> Surprised to hear so many negatives on the Nitto Terra Grappler, just replaced a set that had 66,400 on them with another set. Rotating every 5-7k makes a huge difference in tread wear and life.


I believe they were talking about the trail grappler as i have them aswell and with 14000 on them and they look well over half worn. I will go back to cooper stt


----------



## 4X4GUY (Feb 17, 2014)

I run BF Goodrich T/A KO, 285 65 20 on stock rims on my F250. Love them. Ride great, not too loud, and good mileage. I got 40K on my last set. The mileage you are going to get really depend more on the weight of your foot. These new diesels have so much power that your back wheels spin a lot more than you think.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Bottom Finder said:


> Surprised to hear so many negatives on the Nitto Terra Grappler, just replaced a set that had 66,400 on them with another set. Rotating every 5-7k makes a huge difference in tread wear and life.


Terra Grapplers are fine. Its the Trail Grappler that is junk. You can do a search and they are hated by many. They look awesome but dont last and ride like ****.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

The Trail Grapplers are the better ones according to many forums. Stay away from mud grapplers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

g2outfitter said:


> The Trail Grapplers are the better ones according to many forums. Stay away from mud grapplers.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 I have the tires on my truck and they suck. Regardless of what it says on a forum. I own them and they are super soft and wear quickly.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

I had the 35 inch trail grapplers on my truck and they only lasted 25,000 miles. That's why I didn't go back to them.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

ST.SIMONS said:


> Terra Grapplers are fine. Its the Trail Grappler that is junk. You can do a search and they are hated by many. They look awesome but dont last and ride like ****.


10-4


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

Guess I am the only one running Hankook Dynapro ATM. No problems at 70K. Will be getting another set soon.


----------

